# Results for "First Horse Show Ever!"



## rodriguezpoultry (Aug 15, 2010)

First class:
Aged Geldings 4 years plus:
2nd place out of 8.

He was dancing all over the place here...but out of 8 entrants...not bad to get a second place! Especially when one of the competitors was an AQHA world qualifier!!!!!


Second class:
Multi-color Halter
2nd Place out of 2. The judge was a breeder of Palominos...lol! Afterwards she told me Max was an amazing animal and that all he needed was to be kept indoors during the day.


Third class:
Solid-color Halter
No placing because I had already placed in multi-color.

Fourth class:
Senior Showmanship:
6th place out of 8

Fifth class:
Greener than Grass Showmanship:
2nd place out of 7

Sixth class:
Greener than Grass Western Pleasure (W/T):
2nd place  I was CRYING when it was announced. Out of 10

Seventh class:
Novice Western Pleasure (W/T):
4th place out of 7

Eighth Class:
Senior Western Pleasure (W/T):
2nd place out of 5

Ninth Class:
Open Western Pleasure (W/T):
2nd place out of 7

Tenth Class:
Western Pleasure Equitation (W/T):
3rd Place out of 10

I didn't think these were bad scores for a girl who hadn't done a horse show in at least 10 years and a horse that had never stepped hoof into an arena!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 15, 2010)

:bun

I already congratulated you on BYC, but it won't hurt your self-esteem to hear it again, will it? 

Awesome job. You must be so happy, that whole "swollen with pride and love feeling."


----------



## Mea (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations !! to Both of You !!


  ( i've read Your story about Max .  So glad You got him back !!!   Now Hurray for today !!! )


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Aug 15, 2010)

Decided to take your advice and post it on here too so others (who aren't members on BYC) could read about it!


Thank you all! I can't hardly believe he actually placed!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## ducks4you (Aug 16, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> :bun
> 
> I already congratulated you on BYC, but it won't hurt your self-esteem to hear it again, will it?
> 
> Awesome job. You must be so happy, that whole "swollen with pride and love feeling."


Ditto!


----------



## Paintingpheonix (Oct 12, 2011)

great job, sounds like you went fantasticly.


----------

